# A question or two on Cadenzas



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have some questions regarding cadenzas if you have time. Are they traditionally placed in a certain position within a movement? Are they typically in all movements of a concerto, or just the first and last for example? Lastly, I know they were common in Classical and early Romantic concertos, but are they also typical in late Romantic or early Modern concertos? 

I'm going to spend some time listening to some Violin concertos today. Beethoven is first up 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi there. To take your questions in order:

1. Cadenzas are traditionally placed shortly before the end of a movement;
2. They are almost always included in the first movement, less often in the finale and hardly at all in slow movements; and
3. They are typical of pretty much all concertos, except perhaps for very modern ones which make a point of not following the usual concerto pattern.

Good luck with those violin concertos. The Elgar concerto (second only to the Brahms concerto on my personal faves list) has a massive cadenza which is unusual in two ways: it's in the finale, and it's accompanied by the orchestra. Enjoy!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Animal pretty much answered the questions. The Tchaikovsky violin concerto has one of my favorite cadenzas.

Please post your thoughts somewhere in the forums after you listen or as you listen. We love hearing reactions to great classical music here!


----------

